# Whats in your collection?



## danread (Sep 17, 2004)

I can't remember the last time, or if ever, we had one of these threads in this forum. So.... what species of pede do you own at this moment in time? (i'm particuarly keen to find out how many Steven has got   ). I'll start off with my collection:

0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes "Mai Chau"
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes "Chinese red head"
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes "Thailand red leg"
0.0.2 Scolopendra gigantea
0.1.0 Scolopendra gigantea "robusta"
1.1.0 Scolopendra subspinipes "Stripe leg"
0.0.8 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
0.0.1 Unknown Scolopendrid "Hong Kong"
0.0.2 Scolopendra cingulata
0.0.2 Scolopendra morsitans

Thats the lot, although i'm hoping to add some more soon   

Cheers,


----------



## Bob (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Dan,
Steven is on vacation and will be back on the boards Tuesday....

I scaled back last summer but this is my centipede collection today:

1 Scolopendra Gigantea  
1 Scolopendra Species (Robusta...Peru) :} 
5 Scolopendra Heros Castaniceps
1 Scolopendra species (Hawaii)
3 Scolopendra subspinipes

Bob


----------



## MacCleod (Sep 17, 2004)

This is my collection for the moment:

1 Scolopendra subspinipes (Vietnam)
2 Scolopendra subspinipes (Malaysia)


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Sep 17, 2004)

2 Scolopendra heros arizinosensis 
1 Scolopendra polymorpha
1 Scolopendra viridis


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 18, 2004)

Well, Mine on the centipede end is rather low....
1 Blue Ring
Probably 1 more Big Blue Ring
1 cool Black-headed "yummy" Cingulata :} 
Millipedes on the other hand.....


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Sep 18, 2004)

currently I have:
1 Scolopendra subspinipes(vietnam)
1 Scolopendra cingulata
5 Scolopendra mortisans
1 tanzanian yellow leg


----------



## vespa_bicolor (Sep 18, 2004)

Currently: 

3 S.subspinipes "stripe leg"
2 S.subspinipes "HK giant"
1 S.subspinipes mutilans
1 Scolopendra sp. "Tanzania"
1 unidentified centipede ( locally caught here in Hong Kong )

Collection still growing!


----------



## SebastianH (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi,

at the moment:

0,0,3 Scolopendra gigantea "Venezula"
0,0,2 Scolopendra sp. "gigantea robusta" Ecuador
0,0,2 Scolopendra cingulata "South France"
0,0,3 Scolopendra morsitans "Blue ring" Tanzania
0,0,1 Scolopendra subs. mutilans "red legged"
0,1,0 Scolopendra heros heros 
0,0,8 Scolopendra sp. (subspinipes?) "Vanuatu"

Greetings from Germany,
Sebastian


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Sep 19, 2004)

I just have 1.1 african giant milli's.    :8o 

I'm waiting for Swift's to get some pink ones in so I can get some of those, along with a few others.


----------



## 423 (Sep 19, 2004)

Currently I only got one Scolopendra gigantea but I just ordered a S. subspinipes five minutes ago so I'm slowly starting to get somewhere.
They're really magnificent animals, I still my love my scorps but anything that's big, fast, aggressive and kills other things is something I can appreciate.   
here's a picture of my baby: http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=270111# , here's another one: http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=270113#


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 20, 2004)

Please allow me to be the first to say, "OH MY GOD!!!! WHY EVER ARE YOU HOLDING THAT ENORMOUS CENTEPEDE?!!!!!!!!!!!"   
 Then I can say, wow it is very nice indeed.
Please, for the future of the hobby, do not try and pick him up with your bare hands again.


----------



## 423 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hehe, well that was actually a dare and I'm NOT going to do it again.  :} 
I don't really want to know how painful it would actually be to get bitten by those nasty jaws


----------



## Steven (Sep 20, 2004)

20/09/2004

0.0.3_ Cormocephalus spec._ Ecuador
0.0.15 _Otostigmus spec._ Brazil
0.1.1 _Scolopendra spec._ P.toRico
0.0.1 _Scolopendra spec._ Haiti
0.0.2 _Scolopendra alternans _ Florida 
0.0.1 _Scolopendra spec._ Peru 
0.0.2 _Scolopendra spec._ Ecuador 
0.0.1 _Scolopendra gigantea _ Venezuela
0.0.2 _Scolopendra gigantea_ Ecuador

0.0.2 _Otostigmus scaber _ Taiwan
0.0.1 _Scolopendra spec._ Azia
0.2.1 _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans _ (yellow) China
0.2.1 _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans _ (red) China
0.0.2 _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_ Taiwan
0.0.2 _Scolopendra subspinipes spec._ Vietnam
0.0.1 _Scolopendra subspinipes._ Vietnam
0.0.1 _Scolopendra subspinipes.(_Mau Chau) Vietnam
0.2.1 _Scolopendra subspinipes. spec. _ (Striped) China
0.0.2 _Scolopendra subspinipes. spec._ Vanuata islands 
0.2.8 _Scolopendra subspinipes. spec. _ Java
1.1.67 _Scolopendra subspinipes. spec._ Malaysia

0.0.2 _Scolopendra cingulata _ Greece
0.0.2 _Scolopendra cingulata _ Spain

0.0.2 _Scolopendra cingulata_ Egypt
0.0.1 _Scolopendra spec._ Tanzania
2.2.8 _Scolopendra morsitans _ Tanzania 
0.0.2 _Scolopendra spec. _ (yellowleg) Tanzania
0.0.1 _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus _ Kenia
0.0.1 _Alipes spec._ Kenia
0.0.1 _Alipes grandidieri spec. _ Tanzania
0.0.1 _Otostigmus spec. _ Tanzania
0.0.1 _Trachycormocephalus spec. _ South-Africa
2.3.0 _Cormocephalus nitidus _ South-Africa


----------



## danread (Sep 20, 2004)

Woo! Steven wins for sure


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 21, 2004)

well heres my collection no where as large as Stevens

0.0.2 scolopendra polymorpha
0.1.3 scolopendra gigantea
0.1.1 scolopendra mortisan
0.0.2 scolopendra subspinipes carribean sp:
0.2.1 scolopendra sp: (tanzanian yellow legs)
0.0.5 scolopendra cinugalata
0.0.1 alipes sp:


john


----------



## arachnoid (Sep 21, 2004)

Even with a collection this small I still need to scale back...

x2 Scolopendra subspinipes (Vietnam)
x1 Scolopendra subspinipes (Malaysia)
x1 Scolopendra subspinipes (Mai Chau)
x1 Scolopendra heros arizonensis (Banded type)
x1 Scolopendra sp. (Haitian Giant)
x1 Scolopendra morsitans


----------



## Professor T (Sep 22, 2004)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> Well, Mine on the centipede end is rather low....
> 1 Blue Ring
> Probably 1 more Big Blue Ring
> 1 cool Black-headed "yummy" Cingulata :}
> Millipedes on the other hand.....


J Morningstar,

I don't know about you, but I could never list my millipedes. A few of them I think I could list correctly the scientific names, but most I'm not confident I really know the genus...or the most common, common name. I really can't even accurately count their numbers, because the babies are so tiny.

All I know for sure is they breed like rabbits and eat like elephants.


----------



## Ythier (Sep 22, 2004)

Steven said:
			
		

> 20/09/2004....


Wow, great collection Steven  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 22, 2004)

Professor T said:
			
		

> J Morningstar,
> 
> I don't know about you, but I could never list my millipedes. A few of them I think I could list correctly the scientific names, but most I'm not confident I really know the genus...or the most common, common name. I really can't even accurately count their numbers, because the babies are so tiny.
> 
> All I know for sure is they breed like rabbits and eat like elephants.


I'll agree with you there Prof. T. It would most likely be impossible to list them for accuracies sake.


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Wow, great collection Steven
> Greetings,
> Eric


it's the quality that matters instead of the quantity,.. no ?
i don't have much more space left in this house so it won't be growing that much    (untill i move to my new home     :}  )

and how about yours Eric ??? very curious about that


----------



## Ythier (Sep 22, 2004)

Steven said:
			
		

> and how about yours Eric ??? very curious about that


You already know my "collection"  
I've not many species actually (scorpions are to blame  )
Greetings,
Eric

_Alipes grandidieri grandidieri _ Tanzania
_Alipes grandidieri ssp _ Tanzania
_Otostigminae species_ "blue" Equador
_Scolopendra cingulata_ France
_Scolopendra gigantea_ Peru
_Scolopendra gigantea _ Venezuela
_Scolopendra h.castaneiceps_ USA
_Scolopendra morsitans_ Tanzania
_Scolopendra morsitans_ Kenya
_Scolopendra species_ "yellow/black" Cape-Verde Islands
_Scolopendra species_ "yellow/black" Colombia
_Scolopendra species_ "brown/blue legs" Kenya
_Scolopendra species _ "brown/black" Tanzania
_Scolopendra species_ "green/red" Martinique
_Scolopendra species_ "yellow/blue" Ecuador
_Scolopendra species_ "yellow/red/blue legs" Tanzania
_Scolopendra species_ "yellow/black head" Tanzania
_Scolopendra species _ "yellow/red head" Tanzania
_Scolopendra s.dehaani_ Thaïland
_Scolopendra subspinipes ssp_ Vietnam
_Trachychormocephalus mirabilis _ Tanzania
_Trachycormocephalus species_ South-Africa
_Scutigera coleoptrata_ France


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> You already know my "collection"
> I've *not many*  species actually


   


great stuff


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Sep 23, 2004)

Scolopendra subspinipes -  Hong Kong Giant

Scolopendra subspinipes - Vietnamese

Scolopendra heros arizonensis


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 23, 2004)

Right at the moment....

0.1.1 S. heros "casteneiceps" (I suspect the other one is male, but no proof, obviously)
0.0.38 S. heros "casteneiceps" (plings)

0.0.3 S. heros "arizonensis"

0.1.0 S. subspinipes de haani

0.1.0 S. subspinipes "Hawaii"
0.0.32 S subspinipes "Hawaii" (plings)

0.0.1 S. sp. "Tanzanian Yellow-leg"

0.0.1 S. sp. "Vanuata"


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 24, 2004)

my tiny    collection has
3 Scolopendra Heros Castaniceps
1 Scolopendra viridis
Rev


----------



## snakezen (Sep 24, 2004)

How did you sex your pedes?


----------



## danread (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi sunyata,

I can't speak for everyone else, but i think most people have only put down a pede as female when she has laid eggs. That is pretty much the only way to be sure. Steven has a known male as he mated it with his female S. subspinipes, but other than that, there aren't any reliable ways to tell them apart. It has been mentioned that if you compare two pedes side by side there are differences in the terminal leg length and thickness and the width of the maxillipeds ("fangs"), but it isn't 100% reliable as far as i know.

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Sep 30, 2004)

Steven said:
			
		

> 20/09/2004
> 0.0.1 _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus _ Kenia


make that from this day on:
0.0.*3* _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_


----------



## danread (Sep 30, 2004)

Steven said:
			
		

> make that from this day on:
> 0.0.*3* _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_



Haha! I bet you're happy. Lets see the photos then.....


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Haha! I bet you're happy. Lets see the photos then.....


i'll try to take pictures this weekend when i'm gonna introduce them to eachother


----------



## Vincent (Oct 1, 2004)

I am just starting and this is what I have so far:

0.0.2 Tanzanian Giant Yellowleg
0.0.2 Scolopendra polymorpha ?
0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata Spain
0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata Egypt
0.0.7 Scolopendra cingulata Turkey
0.0.4 Scolopendra morsitans Tanzania
0.0.25 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans China (Yellowleg)


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 5, 2004)

1 Scolopendra Gigantea
          1 Scolopendra Morsitans
          1 Tanzanian Yellow Leg


----------



## NewGriot (Oct 11, 2004)

*Ethmostigmus*



			
				Steven said:
			
		

> make that from this day on:
> 0.0.*3* _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_


Pictures pleeeease!!! *smile*
I miss the two guys...


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2004)

NewGriot said:
			
		

> Pictures pleeeease!!! *smile*
> I miss the two guys...


and they miss you 2  
post a picture of yourself,... i'll put it in their container    


the mating attemp didn't work out to well,... very agressive towards eachother,... i immediatly had to remove 1    

i'll try again after the winter   

strange these can become this agressive,... usually the most "lay-back" relaxed specie i ever worked with (you even would be tempted to hold them on your hand     )


----------



## NewGriot (Oct 11, 2004)

*Stevens new Ethmostigmus trigonopodus*

Stevens new Ethmostigmus trigonopodus

How nice!


----------



## Bob (Oct 11, 2004)

Cool looking pede ! I hope Steven can get that thing a date ! I hear they can get to 20 cm ?  :?  I think I saw the top photo on Scolopendra.de

Bob


----------



## Vincent (Oct 13, 2004)

New updated list

0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata Turkey orangelegged
0.0.2 Scolopendra cingulata Turkey greenlegged
0.0.4 Scolopendra cingulata Turkey yellowlegged
0.0.2 Scolopendra cingulata Egypt
0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata Spain
0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata Tanzania
0.0.4 Scolopendra polymorpha ?
0.1.4 Scolopendra morsitans 
0.1.1 Scolopendra subspinipes Vanuatu
0.0.12 Scolopendra subspinipes spec. Malaysia 
0.0.23 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans yellowlegged 

0.0.1 Alipes spec.
0.1.3 Tanzanian Giant Yellowleg
0.0.1 Otostigmus spec. Brazil


----------



## danread (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is my updated list:

0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes "Vietnam Mai Chau"
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes "Vietnam"
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes "Chinese red head"
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes "Thai cherry red"
0.0.7 Scolopendra subspinipes "Malaysian"
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes "Java"
0.0.2 Scolopendra gigantea
0.1.0 Scolopendra gigantea "robusta"
1.1.8 Scolopendra subspinipes "Chinese Stripe leg"
0.0.3 Scolopendra subspinipes "China"
0.0.8 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
0.0.1 Unknown Scolopendrid "Hong Kong"
0.0.2 Scolopendra cingulata
0.0.2 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus
0.0.2 Othostigmus sp. "Brazil"

I don't think i'll be adding any more til the BTS show in May.

Cheers,


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 24, 2005)

2.2 African bronze millipedes 
1.1 Ghana chcolate millipedes 
1.0 African black millipedes 
0.2 Nigerian Flat millipedes 
1.2 Tanazanian red legged millipedes 
2.0 Tanazaian gold stripe millipedes 
1.1.3 Nigerian banded millipedes 
2.0 Tanazanian pink millipedes 

Thats the adults! God knows how many babies there are! I aint counting them!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 24, 2005)

I dont have a list  only a Sub. Vietnamese centipede, and 2 gorgeous T's Giant white knee and green bottle blue,  Im just waiting room place to get a collection as big as I can , i still have to wait 1 year before purchasing every centipede I see, soo i learn as much as I can for the moment..T's and centipede are a big drug we can't stop


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jan 24, 2005)

1 Scolopendra subspinipes "Vietnam"
1 Scolopendra cingulata
1 Scolopendra subspinipes "Hong Kong Giant"
1 Scolopendra ???  Hatian Brown


and a ton of scorpions and 5 tarantulas


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 24, 2005)

My mum was looking at this thread (and saw me looking at the photo) over my shoulder and an amusing conversation...

Mum: yuck what is that?!  
me: its a giant centipede  
Mum: ew it looks more like a beetle with those horn things coming out its head.  
me: mum that's its arse!  :?


----------



## beetleman (Jan 24, 2005)

let's see, well i have about 44centipedes total, 21ssp,yeah i know i think i have too many,but i love these <EDIT> little buggers...chinese redheads,hongkong giants,mau chau,asian red,malaysian cherry stripe,tanz yellow leg,bluering,trachy ssp(neon blueleg)giant blueleg(ethmostigmus ssp)allips ssp,eygpt yellow ssp?,cingulata,tigers(polymorphas texas,colorado locals )haitian,puerto rican,fla keys,vanutau,heros:castaniscepts,arizonensis(portal local,tuscon local,heros heros(blue tail)peru,robusta,gigantea.. ;P  :drool:  :clap:  :worship: i think that's it,but if there are more ones out there i don't have....well i'll just have to get them  LONG LIVE THE PEDE!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 24, 2005)

no you dont have too much, this is exactly what I'll have, + bunch of T's


----------



## Steven (Jan 25, 2005)

beetleman said:
			
		

> let's see, well i have about 44centipedes total, 21ssp,yeah i know i think i have too many,but i love these <EDIT> little buggers...chinese redheads,hongkong giants,mau chau,asian red,malaysian cherry stripe,tanz yellow leg,bluering,trachy ssp(neon blueleg)giant blueleg(ethmostigmus ssp)allips ssp,eygpt yellow ssp?,cingulata,tigers(polymorphas texas,colorado locals )haitian,puerto rican,fla keys,vanutau,heros:castaniscepts,arizonensis(portal local,tuscon local,heros heros(blue tail)peru,robusta,gigantea.. ;P  :drool:  :clap:  :worship: i think that's it,but if there are more ones out there i don't have....well i'll just have to get them  LONG LIVE THE PEDE!


pictures please  :drool:  :drool:  :drool:


----------



## beetleman (Jan 25, 2005)

the one thing i don't have yet is a digi camera :8o,but i'm working on getten me one.


----------



## Israel2004 (Jan 25, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> My mum was looking at this thread (and saw me looking at the photo) over my shoulder and an amusing conversation...
> 
> Mum: yuck what is that?!
> me: its a giant centipede
> ...



LOL   . That so sounds like something my mother would say. I'm always having amusing conversations with my family about my pets.


----------



## danread (May 25, 2005)

here's my new list, updated for a few new additions and a few name changes   

0.0.2 _Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani_ "Vietnam Mai Chau"
0.0.2 _Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani_ "Vietnam"
0.0.2 _Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani_ "Thai cherry red"
0.0.2 _Scolopendra subspinipes_ "Chinese red head"
0.0.7 _Scolopendra subspinipes_ "Malaysian"
0.0.1 _Scolopendra subspinipes_ "Java"
0.0.1 _Scolopendra subspinipes_ "Hawaii"
0.0.2 _Scolopendra gigantea_
0.0.58 _Scolopendra gigantea_ "robusta"
0.1.8 _Scolopendra subspinipes_ "Chinese Stripe leg"
0.0.3 _Scolopendra subspinipes_ "China"
0.0.4 _Scolopendra subspinipes_ mutilans (Yellow leg)
0.0.6 _Scolopendra subspinipes_ mutilans (Red leg)
0.0.1 Unknown Scolopendrid "Hong Kong"
0.0.2 _Scolopendra cingulata_
0.0.2 _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ "blue stripe leg"
0.0.2 _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ "yellow leg"
0.0.4 _Alipes sp_.
0.0.2 _Othostigmus sp._ "Brazil"

I just thought i'd add my wish list as well.....

_Scolopendra hardwickei_
_Scolopendra viridicornis_
_Scolopendra sp "Malaysian jewel"_
_Scolopendra heros_ "arizonensis"
_Scolopendra galapagoensis_


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 25, 2005)

My awsome list.... 1.1 S. cingulata.


----------



## Steven (May 27, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> 0.0.1 Unknown Scolopendrid "Hong Kong"


just wondering,... got any pictures of that one ?  
always curious about unknown scolopendrids


----------



## danread (May 27, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> just wondering,... got any pictures of that one ?
> always curious about unknown scolopendrids



I'll see what i can do!


----------



## warry (May 27, 2005)

2x scolopendra morsitans
1x scolopendra cingulata
2x scolopendra suspnipes (china form)
hopefully adding gigantea to that list when i can find one


----------



## Greg Pelka (May 28, 2005)

0.0.2 Alipes grandidieri (quite big chances that they`re 1,1,0 )
0.0.1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (Tanzanian Yellow Leg)

few pedelings of Scolopendra subspinipes (striped leg) China commin` (from Steven of course   )


----------



## fatbloke (May 28, 2005)

heres my updated list 

0.0.1 Scolopendra cingulata

john


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 4, 2005)

update... 

1.1.0 Alipes grandidieri (Red 'feather-tailed')
0.0.1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (Tanzanian 'yellow leg')
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes (Chinese 'striped leg')
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani(?) (Vietnamese 'Mai Chau")
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes (Malaysian)
0.0.3 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans ("yellow leg")


----------



## Venom<pl> (Oct 4, 2005)

*0.0.3 Scolopendra gigantea 'robusta'
0.1.0 Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani  'Vietnam'
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani   'Mai chau'
0.0.1 Scolopendra sp. giant haiti
0.0.2 Scolopendra supspinipes mutilans(yellow) China
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes  "striped leg" China
1.1.0 Scolopendra cingulata
0.0.1 Scolopendra morsitans
0.1.0 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus*

*Searching Scolopendra gigantea gigantea( Venezuela) :} enybody can help me?? :drool:  *


----------



## Vincent (Oct 4, 2005)

Updated list   

0.2.2   Alipes spec.
0.1.1   Ethmostigmus trigonopodus ‘Tanzanian blue ring leg’
0.1.1   Ethmostigmus trigonopodus ‘Tanzanian Yellow leg’
0.0.1   Otostigmus spec. Brazil
0.0.1   Otostigmus spec ‘Tanzanian neon blue leg’
0.0.1   Scolopendra alternans
0.0.1   Scolopendra cingulata Egypt
0.0.5   Scolopendra cingulata Greece
0.0.1   Scolopendra cingulata Spain
0.0.1   Scolopendra cingulata Tanzania
0.0.2   Scolopendra cingulata Turkey green legged
0.0.1   Scolopendra cingulata Turkey orange legged
0.0.2   Scolopendra cingulata Turkey yellow legged
0.0.2   Scolopendra gigantea
0.0.1   Scolopendra gigantea robusta
0.0.1   Scolopendra heros heros
0.0.1   Scolopendra morsitans St. Barth
0.0.3   Scolopendra spec. Tanzania (Tiger centipede)
0.0.5   Scolopendra spec. China (Striped legged)
0.0.4   Scolopendra spinosissima
0.0.1   Scolopendra subspinipes Barbados
0.0.2   Scolopendra subspinipes ‘Cherry Red’
0.0.5   Scolopendra subspinipes Java
0.0.5   Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans yellowlegged
0.0.1   Scolopendra subspinipes Philippines
0.0.3   Scolopendra subspinipes spec. Malaysia
0.0.2   Scolopendra subspinipes St. Barth
0.0.5   Scolopendra subspinipes Thailand
0.1.0   Scolopendra subspinipes ‘Vanuatu’
0.0.8   Scolopendra subspinipes de haani
1.1.0   Scolopendra subspinipes de haani Vietnam
1.1.0   Scolopendra subspinipes de haani Vietnam ‘Mau Chau’


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 5, 2005)

My list growth a little more.

1.1.0 Scolopendra cingulata Spain

0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes Mau Chau Vietnam

0.0.3 Scolopendra subspinipes Malasya

0.0.3 Scolopendra subspinipes tigger legs China  

And for now that's all.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 5, 2005)

*cacopedes*

this is from my tracking spreadsheet
1.. = male
.1. = female
..1 = ?

#1   .1. Scolopendra polymorpha @ 6"
#2   .1. Scolopendra polymorpha @ 3.5"

#4   ..34 Scolopendra polymorpha @ 1"

#38   .1. Scolopendra polymorpha @ 3"
#39   ..1 Scolopendra polymorpha @ 1"
#40   ..1 Scolopendra polymorpha @ 3"
#41   0.02.0.8. Scolopendra polymorpha @ 4.5"
#42   ..1 Scolopendra polymorpha @ 2"
#43   0.7..0.3 Scolopendra polymorpha @ 4"
#44   ..1 Scolopendra polymorpha @ 1.3"
#45   1.. Scolopendra heros castaniceps @ 6"
#46   ..1 Scolopendra heros castaniceps @ 6"
#47   ..1 Scolopendra heros castaniceps @ 5.5"
#48   1.. Scolopendra "Vietnam" @ 7"
#49   1.. ?Genus "Haiti" @ 5.5"
#50   ..1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus @ 5"
#51   ..1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus @ 4.5"
#52   ..1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus @ 4"
#53   ..1 (Giant Eastern Bark centi) @ 1.5"
#54   ..1 Scolopendra cingulata @ 3.5"
#55   ..1 Scolopendra cingulata @ 3"
#56   ..1 Scolopendra cingulata @ 2"
#57   ..1 Scolopendra cingulata @ 1.5"
#58   ..1 Alipes sp. @ 4"
#59   ..1 Alipes sp. @ 3.5"
#60   ..1 Alipes sp. @ 3"
#61   ..1 (Neon blue leg centi) @ 3.5"
#62   ..1 ( "Tanzania" centi) @ 4.5"


----------



## Maikardaaion (Oct 18, 2005)

Currently in my collection are:

0,1,0 Alipes sp. [Tanzania]
0,0,1 Ethmostigmus sp. [Tanzania yellow leg]
1,1,1 Ethmostigmus sp. [Tanzania blue ring leg]
0,0,1 Scolopednra galapagoensis 
0,1,0 Scolopendra cingulata [Cyprus] 
0,1,0 Scolopendra gigantea 
0,0,2 Scolopendra gigantea [Robusta]
0,0,1 Scolopendra sp. [Haiti] 
1,1,11 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans [Yellow leg]
0,0,2 Scolopendra subspinipes [China stripe leg]
0,0,2 Scolopendra subspinipes [Malaysia]
0,0,4 Scolopendra subspinipes [Vietnam]


----------



## Kaos (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's the scolopendra I currently keep:
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "Mau Chau"
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "Vietnam"
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes

Need more!! :drool:


----------



## Captante (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow... after Stevens 150+ I feel like I need to stock up!     

Heres my tiny collection:

1 x  Scolopendra sp. / Haitian Giant  
1 x  S. subspinipes   /  Vietnamese    
1 x  S. mortisans  /  Tanzanian Blue-Ringed
1 x  S. Heros Castinips /  Texas Redhead


----------



## dragonfly (Oct 18, 2005)

My millipedes:

0.0.30 Archispirostreptus Gigas
0.1.9  Ghana chocolate millipedes 
0.0.1  Alloporus stylifer
0.0.4  Spirostreptus brachycerus
0.0.8  Telodeinopus aoutii
0.0.6  Spirostreptidae spec. 1
0.1.2  Spirostreptidae spec. 3
0.0.2  Mardonius (Scaphiostreptus) parilis acuticonus
0.0.6  Spirostreptidae spec. 5
0.0.1  Ophistreptus guineensis
1.1.4  Epibolus pulchripes
0.0.3  Pachybolus spec. Nigeria
0.0.10 Spirostreptidae spec. 2 - T. assiniensis
0.0.5  Chicobolus spinigerus
0.0.5  Orthoporus lomonti
0.0.5  Spirostreptida:Odontopygidae
0.0.3  Apeuthes. spec.
0.0.8  Narceus Sp.
0.0.2  ribbed(crested) millipede's
0.0.5  Not indentified
0.0.8  Not indentified
0.0.5  Not indentified


----------



## Steven (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Dragonfly

good to see some milipede-freaks putting up their list too    


which are those Vietnamese ones you showed us at the fair ?


----------



## dragonfly (Oct 19, 2005)

If the indentification is right there name would be Apeuthes. spec.
They are little but there walking around allday long very nice species.


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 19, 2005)

*collection*

Small but growing...

0.0.1 rosehair
0.0.1 B. albopilosum
0.0.1 Eucratoscelus pachypus
0.0.1 OBT

Dave


----------



## jerome (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi all,

here my millipedes :

Anadenobolus spec. 1	
Anadenobolus spec Barbados	
Archispirostreptus gigas	
Epibolus pulchripes	
Unknown specie (Malaysia)	
Unknown specie ("Thaïland red legged", Apeuthes spec?)	
Unknown specie  (look like to Spiro spec.1)	
Unknown specie (Thaïlande	
Mardonius parilis acuticonus	
Narceus spec USA	
Ophistreptus guineensis	
Orthoporus lomontii	
Pachybolus laminatus	
Pachybolus spec (Nigeria)	
Spirostreptidae spec 1	
Spirostreptidae spec 2	
Spirostreptidae spec 3	
Spirostreptidae spec 5	
Spirostreptus brachycerus 	
Spirostreptus hamatus	
Telodeinopus aoutii	

I'm searching for all species I don't breed.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hm, since i'm not aloud at my parents' place, most of my collection are reptiles but still...

0.0.5 Garden Centipede ( lithobius forficatus )
0.0.20 leeches

1.1 Emerald tree boas
2.1 Colombian BCIs
1.0 Hypo Central BCI
1.0 Hog Island BCI
2.2 Brazilian Rainbow Boas
0.1 Red Albino Corn

1.0 Savanah Monitor


----------



## RVS (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm just getting into 'pedes, though I have many other inverts.

Right now:
3 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans "Red legs"
1 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans "Yellow legs"

Expected in the mail:
2 Scolopendra subspinipes "Java"
1 Scolopendra subspinipes "Malaysia"

I'm considering possibly getting some Alipes sp. pedelings.


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 23, 2005)

mostly Tarantulas ... but still have 2 awesome centipede 

Unindified centipede ( will post picture later for indentification )
Trachycormocephalus sp. "Neon-blue Centipede"

thats about it for the moment


----------



## danread (Oct 23, 2005)

Since this is the myriapoda forum, can everyone try and keep it to what millipedes or centipedes they keep. There is a thread for tarantulas collections in the tarantula forum.


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 23, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> Since this is the myriapoda forum, can everyone try and keep it to what millipedes or centipedes they keep. There is a thread for tarantulas collections in the tarantula forum.



yeah youre right


----------



## James H (Oct 28, 2005)

*Getting bigger every weekend*

Here is my little collection.  I am hoping to add some more to it this weekend.

1 7" _Scolopendra heros arizonensis _ -Black head and tail with an orange body
4 3-4" _Scolopendra polymorpha_
4 2.5" _Scolopendra viridis_


----------



## Empi (Oct 29, 2005)

Well it's not much but here it is in all it's glory! 

   Pedes....
0.0.2 S. polymorpha

   Milli's...
3.4.0 Orthoporus Sp.


----------



## Arachnoboy (Oct 30, 2005)

My collection:

0.0.5 Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "mau chau"
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes ssp Malaysia
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
0.1.1 Scolopendra cingulata Greece
0.0.1 Scolopendra sp (cingulata)
0.0.1 Scolopendra sp Tanzania "tiger centipede"
0.0.1 Scolopendra sp Tanzania (Ethmostigmus trigonopodus)
0.0.1 Alipes sp


----------



## Vincent (Jun 7, 2006)

update

1.3.8 Alipes grandidieri integer
0.0.3 Hemiscolopendra marginata
0.0.1 Otostigmus scaber
0.0.1 Otostigmus spec. Brazil
0.0.1 Otostigmus spec ‘Tanzanian neon blue leg’
0.0.4 Scolopendra dalmatica
0.0.1 Scolopendra heros arizonenis
0.0.3 Scolopendra heros heros
0.0.1 Scolopendra morsitans St. Barth
0.0.7 Scolopendra polymorpha
0.0.1 Scolopendra spec. China (Striped legged)
0.0.3 Scolopendra spinosissima
0.1.0 Scolopendra subspinipes Barbados
0.1.0 Scolopendra subspinipes ‘Cherry Red’
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes Java
0.0.2 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans yellowlegged
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes Philippines
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes spec. Malaysia
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes St. Barth
0.0.6 Scolopendra viridis
0.0.2 Scolopocryptops sexspinosus
0.0.1 Theatops erythrocephala
0.0.4 Theatops posticus
0.0.2 Unknown species Singapore 1
0.1.32 Unknown species Singapore 2


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 8, 2006)

Atm:

Scolopendra sp. "alternans?"
Scolopendra sp. "Vietnam - Mau Chau"

Got a bunch of new once on the way to.. Hopeing to get them ASP.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 15, 2006)

0.0.1 Scolopendra heros castaneiceps
0.0.13 Scolopendra heros heros
0.0.3 Scolopendra polymorpha
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes ''vanuatu''
0.0.3 Scolopendra subspinipes ''barbados''

My centipede collection as for 15/08/06 . Count on me to make that list longer... soon to come, asian, african and south american species... Wouldnt mind some help as for finding those but only as 'pedelings, though :

e.trigonopodus
sc. viridicornis
sc. gigantea
sc. heros castaneiceps
sc. galapagoensis
sc. morsitans
sc. subspinipes ''vanuatu''


----------



## chrispy (Aug 16, 2006)

my new collection:
1   2" chinese red head ,red legs.
1   7" scolo.  heros  "cantinips"
1   7" scolo.  spinossima


----------

